
If we lived in a Bitcoin future, how big would the blockchain have to be? - NicoJuicy
https://hackernoon.com/if-we-lived-in-a-bitcoin-future-how-big-would-the-blockchain-have-to-be-bd07b282416f?source=rss----3a8144eabfe3---4
======
corysama
The author is commenting over in
[https://www.reddit.com/r/Bitcoin/comments/7hrqbe/i_wrote_a_p...](https://www.reddit.com/r/Bitcoin/comments/7hrqbe/i_wrote_a_piece_visualizing_how_big_the/)

------
valuearb
It's an interesting read, and the author links to more information on changes
that can keep the cost down in the future. But my one quibble is that they
also wrote

"There are also some holes in my napkin math. For example, by the time Bitcoin
reaches this level of adoption, the cost of technology will probably have
dropped and won’t be as insane as I previously outlined"

Probably??? Is the author expecting Moores law to end today?

